# LA Area Paramedic Programs



## BurritoEsteban (Apr 26, 2010)

Hello, I'm an EMT-B in LA county wondering which paramedic programs are around here, the only ones I've found online so far is the Daniel Freeman UCLA one and Mt. SAC.

any other ones out there??

thanks for the help


----------



## abuan (Apr 26, 2010)

riverside college
el camino
santa ana
county paramedic training institute http://ems.dhs.lacounty.gov/PTI/PTI.htm
ventura college

sorry, not all of them are LA.


----------



## Cawolf86 (Apr 26, 2010)

I am going to be attending Mt. Sac for the August program (which really starts in June for the precourse). If you plan on going to the upcoming sessions I would urge you to start studying their packets and books ASAP. I have started studying for the precourse about 3 months before the start date and I am sure I will not be able to cover everything they ask you to know thoughorly.


----------



## terrible one (Apr 26, 2010)

do yourself a favor and stay as far away as possible from PTI


----------



## jgmedic (Apr 26, 2010)

abuan said:


> riverside college
> el camino
> santa ana
> county paramedic training institute http://ems.dhs.lacounty.gov/PTI/PTI.htm
> ...



Santa Ana? No
El Camino? Is PTI


----------



## abuan (Apr 26, 2010)

jgmedic said:


> Santa Ana? No
> El Camino? Is PTI


i stand corrected


----------



## BurritoEsteban (Apr 29, 2010)

thanks guys for your help! im gonna be looking into mt sacs program most likely since i dont need to have a fire cert like at PTI


----------



## BurritoEsteban (Apr 29, 2010)

or wait, am i wrong? i cant seem to find the info stating the PTI needed you to have a fire cert to enter the program i coulda sworn i read that somewhere on their site.


----------



## terrible one (Apr 29, 2010)

BurritoEsteban said:


> or wait, am i wrong? i cant seem to find the info stating the PTI needed you to have a fire cert to enter the program i coulda sworn i read that somewhere on their site.



Yes you do need a fire academy or FF1 to enter PTI. 
That school is an embarrasment to paramedicine, there is a reason LAFD stopped sending recruits there.


----------



## MrBrown (Apr 29, 2010)

terrible one said:


> PTI...is an embarrasment to paramedicine, there is a reason LAFD stopped sending recruits there.



They seem *less* of an embarrasment than the 12 weeks of education Houston Fire Department wonders.

... and shock horror, they are COAEMSP/CAAHEP accredited! :unsure:

Remind me not to get sick in Los Angeles County, the City maybe.


----------



## BurritoEsteban (Apr 29, 2010)

Haha alright thanks guys, appreciate it! I'm gonna try to enter mt sacs next session after I complete my 6 months as an EMT.


----------



## MrBrown (Apr 29, 2010)

BurritoEsteban said:


> Haha alright thanks guys, appreciate it! I'm gonna try to enter mt sacs next session after I complete my 6 months as an EMT.



That's plenty of time to go get me a burrito from that Mexican place in Inglewood, extra guacamole


----------



## AnthonyM83 (Apr 29, 2010)

Be aware of Mt. SAC's incredibly high fail rate. I know some really smart guys who attended and failed out...twice. It's incredibly difficult with little assistance  (from what I've been told). You have to be a self-learner. They hold a very high bar which I appreciate, but aren't what I would call good educators (which I dislike). I've been told test answers require memorization rather than understanding.

From what I've been told, the key is to really prepare yourself.  Someone told me out of a class of 20 or 30, there were single digits left at the end. It's cheap, though, as you just pay community college tuition.

If you can do it, it seems like you're learn all sorts of stuff. A LOT of specifics. You'll definitely know what you're talking about when you explain any topic you've learned to others.

Definitely better than PTI, though! Don't know what it's like compared to UCLA. I know UCLA does have to cater to FD's to keep spots filled (and thus not go under), so while the education might be top notch (some really educated people there with great experience), you might not be pushed as hard as could be....

Give and takes.
I recommend you call them all up and sit in for a day. Meet with their directors and such.


----------



## terrible one (May 3, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> They seem *less* of an embarrasment than the 12 weeks of education Houston Fire Department wonders.
> 
> ... and shock horror, they are COAEMSP/CAAHEP accredited! :unsure:
> 
> Remind me not to get sick in Los Angeles County, the City maybe.



Id be hard pressed to let an LAcoFD medic treat myself or a family member


----------



## MusicMedic (May 3, 2010)

Does any one know of any Part-Time Paramedic programs in the LA-OC area? 


i know alot of guys look down on working part time while going to Medic school, but with my financial situation i cant afford to stop working while going to Medic school


----------



## jgmedic (May 3, 2010)

MusicMedic said:


> Does any one know of any Part-Time Paramedic programs in the LA-OC area?
> 
> 
> i know alot of guys look down on working part time while going to Medic school, but with my financial situation i cant afford to stop working while going to Medic school



Not in LA/OC, but NCTI Riverside and Crafton Hills College both offer work-friendly schedules. RCC is 4 days/wk 1st semester, then 3, then 2, so if you have the right shift it can work as well. Depending on where you live it's about an hour drive to any of those schools.


----------



## MusicMedic (May 3, 2010)

jgmedic said:


> Not in LA/OC, but NCTI Riverside and Crafton Hills College both offer work-friendly schedules. RCC is 4 days/wk 1st semester, then 3, then 2, so if you have the right shift it can work as well. Depending on where you live it's about an hour drive to any of those schools.



oh awesome thanks, NCTI is expensive , Crafton hills is about an hour to hour and a half drive (which isnt that bad) its 3 days a week


----------



## danjncoop (May 18, 2011)

terrible one said:


> do yourself a favor and stay as far away as possible from PTI



Why is PTI program so poor in your opinion?? I know they focus on LA County scope but my friend from LACoFD just passed the registry after graduating from PTI.  Do you know anything about their waitlist?? I've heard its almost two years for private students.  I am also looking at Freeman-UCLA.  Little more pricey but I heard that their past class was filled with 35 privates..the first time in its history.  

Any info you have about PTI I would appreciate it.


----------



## Death_By_Sexy (May 18, 2011)

PTI is a bit notorious. I too have a lot of bad things about grads from there. Is that to say they churn out nothing but crap? Working in LACo I've seen first hand some truly godawful FFmedics, but in my opinion, it is more due to the scope of practice being catered to the lowest common denominator.

That being said, I'm a current student of the medic program at UCLA-DF, and I have to say, I'm very impressed with the quality of instruction here. My main didactic instructor pushes everyday the importance of critical thinking, and avoiding "Monkey see this sign, monkey do this treatment..." medical care.

I'm a cheap :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:, but I feel my money (and the government's) was well spent.


----------

